# Golden Retriever Potty and other Problems



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

Wow, this must be so very frustrating for you! I also had a crate-pee-er and I feel your pain. However, mine was ok in the ex-pen (for the most part) and did grow out of the crate peeing around 5-6 months old. 

I am having a hard time figuring out if this is behavioral, developmental (like mine apparently was), or pathological. I am concerned about what you are saying about her insatiable desire for water, to the point that she is ignoring food, as well as her lack of desire to play. This could be behavioral but could also be medical. You say that you have had her to the vet (second opinions?) but you have not said what tests they have done. For example, was her urine appropriately concentrated and, if not, has she been tested for diabetes insipidus (not diabetes mellitus which is the blood sugar disorder, but a disorder of water regulation)? 

If you have not had a second opinion, that would probably be where I would start.


----------



## Evey2121 (Mar 17, 2017)

Siandvm said:


> Wow, this must be so very frustrating for you! I also had a crate-pee-er and I feel your pain. However, mine was ok in the ex-pen (for the most part) and did grow out of the crate peeing around 5-6 months old.
> 
> I am having a hard time figuring out if this is behavioral, developmental (like mine apparently was), or pathological. I am concerned about what you are saying about her insatiable desire for water, to the point that she is ignoring food, as well as her lack of desire to play. This could be behavioral but could also be medical. You say that you have had her to the vet (second opinions?) but you have not said what tests they have done. For example, was her urine appropriately concentrated and, if not, has she been tested for diabetes insipidus (not diabetes mellitus which is the blood sugar disorder, but a disorder of water regulation)?
> 
> If you have not had a second opinion, that would probably be where I would start.


All of this has been checked. Her blood tests have been taken by 2 different vets and they have both done urine tests and blood tests for diabetes insipidus/mellitus. Her urine was taken at the vets office. She has a clean record as far as those go. These tests were taken about 3 weeks ago. I have already talked to the vet about getting another test...I want to believe its medical rather than behavioral so I can just give her medication instead of everything else that goes into behavioral.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Wow, sounds like you really have your hands full. So sorry you're having so much trouble.

I'm no vet so take my question as simply someone that dealt with a 4 month long UTI adventure. Did the vet do what is called a sterile culture? This is when they pull urine directly from the bladder with a needle? Then the lab runs a culture to see what bugs you are fighting and so they can give the right meds.

I don't understand the water thing unless something is wrong and she is really needing the fluids. My pup slept a lot too but was fighting the UTI. Have you considered getting a 2nd opinion from another vet?

We were on our 3rd vet by the time my girl was 4 months and this one did the sterile culture. Turns out she had a couple of "out of the norm" bacteria. Once we got her on the correct meds for these little buggers she finally started feeling better but we remained on medication for 6 weeks. We also had a terrible parasite problem as well as coccidia. We did a 2nd sterile culture after treatment to verify the bacteria was gone.

As far as house breaking they don't really get it until 4-6 months so you are close. But I took my girl out every 30 minutes during the day. She could go 90 minutes at night. I put her in bed with me so the minute she began to move I was up and out the door. It was a very long 4 months. 

There are several vets on this forum, maybe someone could provide more insight.

Did you contact the breeder to see if anyone else is having a problem?


----------



## Evey2121 (Mar 17, 2017)

puddles everywhere said:


> Wow, sounds like you really have your hands full. So sorry you're having so much trouble.
> 
> I'm no vet so take my question as simply someone that dealt with a 4 month long UTI adventure. Did the vet do what is called a sterile culture? This is when they pull urine directly from the bladder with a needle? Then the lab runs a culture to see what bugs you are fighting and so they can give the right meds.
> 
> ...


Yes, I have currently 2 vets and I'm currently talking to the vet about going forward with the sterile culture. He suggested it back when we got the last tests for a UTI about 1 month ago. He wanted us to wait to see if she would be okay after taking Clavamox (I believe that's what it was called). My puppy also had Coccidia when she was around 8 weeks old and was treated for that as well. And wow, house breaking for you sounds extremely rough! Every 30 minutes and 90 minutes. 
I don't know how you survived! I feel like I'm dying from this schedule and frustration and it's not nearly as bad as yours. Were you still able to bond with your puppy through walking and playing though and after everything? Mine hates doing everything and I just don't know how to bond with her now. I feel like I'll never bond with her or at least it seems like such a far off goal which makes me really frustrated on top of everything else.
Do you think she will grow up to like walking and playing again or do you think its cause she might be sick? She doesn't seem to like petting time all that much anymore either....unless she thinks it will get her more water. I feel like I have a whole different puppy compared to what I started off with in the first few weeks of her life here. She use to get super exited and really loved petting, playing, walking, eating, etc. Now I only see that excitement when she gets water.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Here's a question: what are you cleaning the crate with? If you are just wiping up the pee, the scent is there, and that is encouraging her to go there again.

Make a mixture of vinegar and water. Spray and saturate the crate tray. Let it sit for 10 minutes. Wipe it up and do it again. Lean in and sniff. If there is ANY scent at all, do it again. If she has peed on any blankets or towels, remove them, and keep them out. I found vinegar far more effective than the enzyme cleaners.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am not a vet so take my advice for whatever it may be worth. I did, however, live with and care for a diabetic dog for over 10 years. 
You have not said specifically what tests have been run besides bloodwork and urinalysis. Has your vet run x-rays of kidneys and adrenal glands? Has an input and output evaluation of thrist vs urination been done? This would be done and measured against "normal" results to determine just how much water your dog is taking in and eliminating compared to that which is considered "normal". Has CBC been checked multiple times over a period of several days and have they been done under fasting conditions? 
There are a number of conditions in dogs which can show symptoms of increased thrist, increased urination and increased UTIs in dogs. Diabetes is but one of them. A dog which is showing thirst excessive to the point of ignoring food is something to be concerned about and I would suggest that if you have a veterinary school near you that you contact them for an appointment. They would be your best source for information and diagnosis.
Also, as sweet girl suggested washing areas with a solution of water and vinegar where your dog has gone potty may help. I have found it to be far more effective in neutralizing odors than any of the commercial cleaners I have tried. 
I am so sorry that you and your puppy are going through this. This should be a very happy time for you and clearly you are dealing with some health issues in your puppy which makes it hard to enjoy this time and bond. I hope you can find a cause and a solution to the problems.


----------



## Evey2121 (Mar 17, 2017)

Sweet Girl said:


> Here's a question: what are you cleaning the crate with? If you are just wiping up the pee, the scent is there, and that is encouraging her to go there again.
> 
> Make a mixture of vinegar and water. Spray and saturate the crate tray. Let it sit for 10 minutes. Wipe it up and do it again. Lean in and sniff. If there is ANY scent at all, do it again. If she has peed on any blankets or towels, remove them, and keep them out. I found vinegar far more effective than the enzyme cleaners.


I am using an enzyme cleaner called Sunny & honey from amazon. I'll try the vinegar and water mixture. Thanks!


----------



## Evey2121 (Mar 17, 2017)

G-bear said:


> I am not a vet so take my advice for whatever it may be worth. I did, however, live with and care for a diabetic dog for over 10 years.
> You have not said specifically what tests have been run besides bloodwork and urinalysis. Has your vet run x-rays of kidneys and adrenal glands? Has an input and output evaluation of thrist vs urination been done? This would be done and measured against "normal" results to determine just how much water your dog is taking in and eliminating compared to that which is considered "normal". Has CBC been checked multiple times over a period of several days and have they been done under fasting conditions?
> There are a number of conditions in dogs which can show symptoms of increased thrist, increased urination and increased UTIs in dogs. Diabetes is but one of them. A dog which is showing thirst excessive to the point of ignoring food is something to be concerned about and I would suggest that if you have a veterinary school near you that you contact them for an appointment. They would be your best source for information and diagnosis.
> Also, as sweet girl suggested washing areas with a solution of water and vinegar where your dog has gone potty may help. I have found it to be far more effective in neutralizing odors than any of the commercial cleaners I have tried.
> I am so sorry that you and your puppy are going through this. This should be a very happy time for you and clearly you are dealing with some health issues in your puppy which makes it hard to enjoy this time and bond. I hope you can find a cause and a solution to the problems.


She has had x-rays but not in all those areas. Thanks for the help. I'll do a follow up reply to this post when more tests have been done and hopefully we will figure out what's going on by then.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Yes, we were able to bond. I have been through babies, grand babies and great grand babies... figured I could out last a sick puppy. Grab a power nap any chance you get and remember it won't last 

Bonding was on my mind when I put her in my bed, besides being convenient it gave us lots of snuggle time. She was about 5 months before she began to feel better and 6months before she was declared free of all the problems. It was like starting over. I spent lots of time sitting in the floor and eventually she began to feel better and would lay beside me. She turned 1 yr old in Feb and we have had no more health issues and she never leaves my side. Once she starts to feel better you will discover her true personality. 

For what it's worth, the 1st two vets provided an array of meds. very secure in the idea it would be fine. Because she had taken meds for so long the lab work indicated all was well. I just knew this puppy didn't feel good and shouldn't need to go out every 20 minutes so found a vet willing to do the sterile culture... they were 2 hrs away. I have never regretted this decision. This clinic also had the ability to do a scope to actually look into the bladder and a ultra sound if needed. I wasn't taking no for an answer until my puppy acted like a puppy.

I can't speak for the water issue as I leave water down all the time. Yes she drank lots of water but not to the level your are describing. She did occasionally choke but she was trying to drink from the bottom of the bowl and still trying to breath?? I certainly hope they figure all this out soon, for both of you!


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

puddles everywhere said:


> so found a vet willing to do the sterile culture... they were 2 hrs away.


I have seen you say this before, and it blows my mind every time! Personally, I won't culture a sample that is free-catch, and that is the way I was taught. In my mind, it's a waste of the client's money -- if something grows where did it come from? Bladder? Urethra? Fur? It's not indicative of a UTI as far as I'm concerned (yes, if there are white cells, etc. in the urine it increases the level of suspicion, but why guess?)

Even if vets ARE willing to culture a free catch sample, I have NEVER encountered one who was definitively unwilling to get a cystocentesis. Did they give you a reason why? Have others encountered this resistance? It just boggles my mind!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

It boggled my mind too. The 1st vet said just to keep it clean and gave the clavemax (sp?) and wouldn't even do blood work or urinalysis I explained this was the "breeder required" visit and needed the problem addressed & documented so the breeder could know she came this way. It was like talking to a wall. He actually walked out while I was talking to him, just left the exam room and shut the door.
The 2nd vet gave different meds for another 3 week course saying I was being overly concerned. I wasn't even going to be present during the exam, I was supposed to let the tech give 2nd puppy shot. If that's all I was there for I would have gone to tractor supply! I insisted on seeing the vet and was willing to return if necessary. He finally came into the exam room. When we finished the course of meds I could tell she still wasn't feeling well and demanded he do the blood work. He conceded that he worked for me and I was willing to pay for the test but did it strictly to appease me, expecting everything to be fine. Twenty minutes later he was calling asking me to come pick up more medication, lots of it but still would not do the sterile culture. He did not feel like it was necessary, I was furious.... gave my girl the meds and went in search of vet #3. Each time I called someone my question was can and will you do a STERILE culture. 
Finally, someone was actually willing to listen. I guess people out here trust these guys (only 2 to pick from) so much that they don't question anything and are really expensive. It's been a really long time since I felt so disrespected. I spent more on vet bills than I paid for the puppy. And while I was angry for the breeder selling me a sick puppy most of the expense was because of the attitude of the first two vets. I am still shocked by it all.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm so very sorry you are both going through this. 

I found this that might of interest if you haven't already seen it: Dog Obsessed with Water

And if it turns out that it's "all in her head" maybe this will help: Psychogenic Polydipsia

Please keep us updated. I'll be thinking about you both.


----------



## Evey2121 (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi,
Everyone who has been wondering how my pup is. I got my puppy tested/x-rayed/etc for everything imaginable (It TOOK a really long time so sorry for the late update) and the team of vets have concluded that her issue is more than likely behavioral. We are setting up the appoint with a behavioralist in about 2 weeks. I have 3 veterinarians and they all believe that somehow she clicked in her head that she HAS to go potty every 1:30-2hrs. They also believe her excessive drinking is because I limited her water access because that's what everyone told me to do including the vet since she wasn't able to hold unlimited water. Currently I am still dealing with soiling issues inside and outside her crate. She has had several accidents since the last time I posted this. She is around 40 lbs now and I'm finding it very hard to keep cleaning her and drying her (Luckily it has started to become much more sunny and I just walk her after her bath). The veterinarians said that the potty training was done correctly but some dogs just click in their head a different behavior than what we would like for some reason. This pup is proving to be very stressful. I can tell she's very stressed out just like I am. I still feel bad for not bonding and I feel as if I never will. On top of all that, she costs way more than I had planned in such a short period of time. Thanks for all the comments. If anyone has insight or ideas of what I can try (I'll try anything if I haven't already).


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Thanks for the update! I guess it's a good thing all the vets feel it's behavioral not health but honestly this has to be so frustrating for you.

I wish there was a magic answer and hope several experienced owner/breeder & trainers will chime in here. Are you doing any other training besides house breaking? Taking any classes? I have owned border collies in the past and they can be a little over the top OCD. They HAVE to be working all the time or get a little crazy. Guess you could look for a herding class just to see if she has any interest. Talk about a workout!

A good obedience class can really help you to bond. I also did some youtube videos for some tricks and clicker training. 

Maybe you have a very high driven dog that needs a job to take their mind off of the water??? We did lots of games, dixie cup drills, hide and seek games. I also dug a cloth frisbee out of the pile and with the aid of a long lightweight rope (think it's called clothes line) we started going to the park to chase the frisbee. She would be good and tired when we were done and settled down for a nap after a 20 minute game & training session.

Long about 6 months something clicked and she finally found trust and comfort. Now she is right beside me every minute of the day. I've recently had my girl to an optometrist where they dilated her eyes and did a really complete exam. Seems as this was part of our issues when she was a pup, she was diagnosed with Retinal Dysplasia Geographic. This explained a lot of odd behaviors in my girl and never would have thought eyes were the problem.

My only hope is if you get a schedule and keep it consistent it will help her to gain trust and relax. Just make sure you include training time, every single day. I am partial to clicker training. Here is an example but there are lots of clicker training videos. Hope this helps!




 She has a huge assortment of quick videos.


----------



## Evey2121 (Mar 17, 2017)

@puddles everywhere 
I am doing training everyday. She knows A LOT of commands but doesn't seem to pick up the potty training. I taught her everything since she came to me at 7 weeks old (no training classes). I did take her to a puppy socialization playtime event every weekend at PetCo. She's very good at responding to training(except for potty training). Also I feel that she is regressing in potty training more in the past few days. She acts like an 8 week old pup now. She pees almost every 45mins to 1hour with 1 cup of water in her system(she use to hold it for 2hrs at least with 1 cup of water). I just cleaned up a puddle about 30 minutes from writing this. I don't understand why she is regressing. She "holds it" the same amount of time as she did when she was much younger now. I just took her out this morning at around 8am and she had her first cup of water. Then 45 minutes later she peed and it's been consistent this morning every 45 minutes to 1hr max. Honestly I don't feel like my golden retriever is very smart (As terrible as this sounds). Her command training took me a long time and a lot of repetition each day to get her where she is. She knows a lot now but she felt very air-headed during the process. Now that she knows her commands, she listens to all of them. I use to re-position her for her training to show her what I wanted and tried to guide her with her treat and she seemed very off. I remember when I taught her how to lay down I'd put the treat into a sit position and lead her nose to
the floor and she would stand up. Also I have her on the same schedule like I have always had and she never catches on to repetition with the schedule. I always make her sit before coming into the house and to this very day she still tries to just walk in right away. It's really strange. It has nothing to do with rebellion/dominance either. She listens to all her commands on the first try. Her personality is submissive (not the fearful kind)/calm/friendly/social. She likes to expose her belly to everyone for a belly rub. Possibly her personality is affecting her potty training somehow? I don't know, I'm just speculating possibilities. I'm very frustrated again this morning. I'm so tired of cleaning and cleaning and her puddles are just getting bigger and bigger. In the past week I've contemplated rehoming but at the same time I'm attached to parts of the dogs personality and the hard work I put into it. I don't really have much time to do anything else since the dog takes up all my time. I can't even run to the grocery store for 1hr. I attempted to do so last week and came home to a soiled crate and puppy. I'm not sure if this is a clue to something going on with her but she does excitement/submissive tinkle sometimes. About 5 days ago she rolled over for a belly rub and then I started to pet her and she started peeing A LOT. It just all came out of her while she was on her back? I have never seen this before EVER especially in a female dog. That was the first time she has ever done that and in such a large quantity. I approached the submissive and excitement urination when she was younger by not saying anything in a squeaky voice, approaching her sideways, kneeling down to her level, etc. That's why she doesn't submissively or excitedly pee often anymore. It still is very odd for her to roll on her back and urinate so much though.


----------



## FosterGolden (Mar 10, 2014)

Have you spoken with the breeder?


----------



## Evey2121 (Mar 17, 2017)

@FosterGolden About what? The problems? I don't know what he would be able to do for me. Or do you mean talk to the breeder about a refund for the puppy?


----------



## FosterGolden (Mar 10, 2014)

Evey2121 said:


> @FosterGolden About what? The problems? I don't know what he would be able to do for me. Or do you mean talk to the breeder about a refund for the puppy?


About the puppy's behavior. The breeder should know their lines (is this type of behavior common in the lines and if so, how was it handled?) and be able to let you know if any of the other puppies are experiencing this behavior and, if so, what was done? What helped those puppies? 

You mention rehoming. Breeders often want the right of first refusal and a good breeder would likely take the puppy back or at least help you find a suitable home. Sometimes they have people looking for older puppies or are willing to take on a special needs dog. 

The breeder should want to know about behavior like this. There is a good chance it is genetic. That way, they can re-evaluate breeding stock of issues like this are more than a one off. 

Finally, a good breeder supports their puppy owners through issues they experience, often asking their experienced inner circle about problems like this and trying to help puppy owners find solutions. I mean, it is not their responsibility to help, but a good breeder will want to.


----------



## Evey2121 (Mar 17, 2017)

FosterGolden said:


> About the puppy's behavior. The breeder should know their lines (is this type of behavior common in the lines and if so, how was it handled?) and be able to let you know if any of the other puppies are experiencing this behavior and, if so, what was done? What helped those puppies?
> 
> You mention rehoming. Breeders often want the right of first refusal and a good breeder would likely take the puppy back or at least help you find a suitable home. Sometimes they have people looking for older puppies or are willing to take on a special needs dog.
> 
> ...


Okay, thanks for the information. I will try to contact the breeder and see if any of his other puppies from this line or any others had the same issue. I will update as I find out new information, if any.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

It sounds like you are doing all the right things and know this has you ready to pull your hair out. Good suggestion and I hope the breeder can offer some insight!


----------



## Evey2121 (Mar 17, 2017)

So I contacted the breeder and he was saying that she urinates a lot because she drinks a lot and it's normal for puppies to pee a lot until they are 5-6 months old. He told me that's why you need to take them out very often. She is 5 months already. I'm not so sure he thinks that this is abnormal. I know puppies pee A LOT but she's still going out to pee just as much as she has been since she was 7 weeks and that's not normal. It's also not normal for a puppy to drink as much as she is in one sitting and through out the day including the fact that she drinks this much when she isn't active. He said no one else has had the same problem from that litter or past litters.


----------



## FosterGolden (Mar 10, 2014)

Evey2121 said:


> So I contacted the breeder and he was saying that she urinates a lot because she drinks a lot and it's normal for puppies to pee a lot until they are 5-6 months old. He told me that's why you need to take them out very often. She is 5 months already. I'm not so sure he thinks that this is abnormal. I know puppies pee A LOT but she's still going out to pee just as much as she has been since she was 7 weeks and that's not normal. It's also not normal for a puppy to drink as much as she is in one sitting and through out the day including the fact that she drinks this much when she isn't active. He said no one else has had the same problem from that litter or past litters.


My current dog, who is 6, was a drinker and a peer until he was about 7 months then outgrew it. He'd be playing and then start peeing and pee all the way to the door! He did this quite often; none of my other boys did. And, he was healthy. He also stopped drinking tons of water when I stopped restricting him (I followed the restriction advice, not to mention it did work with my past dogs, but they were not quite the same) and started taking him out more, even when he was older. All tests indicated that he was physically normal and after he outgrew it he was just fine (he is 6 now). 

Without seeing things in action, it's hard to say if your puppy is normal or not, so I can see why the breeder said what they said. 

Sounds like with the help of a vet and a behaviorist, you might be able to get to the bottom of things.


----------



## Evey2121 (Mar 17, 2017)

FosterGolden said:


> My current dog, who is 6, was a drinker and a peer until he was about 7 months then outgrew it. He'd be playing and then start peeing and pee all the way to the door! He did this quite often; none of my other boys did. And, he was healthy. He also stopped drinking tons of water when I stopped restricting him (I followed the restriction advice, not to mention it did work with my past dogs, but they were not quite the same) and started taking him out more, even when he was older. All tests indicated that he was physically normal and after he outgrew it he was just fine (he is 6 now).
> 
> Without seeing things in action, it's hard to say if your puppy is normal or not, so I can see why the breeder said what they said.
> 
> Sounds like with the help of a vet and a behaviorist, you might be able to get to the bottom of things.


Well I will see what happens in the next month or so once I get a behavioralist or whatever the vets want to do in the next steps. Let's hope the breeder is right and that she is just being a puppy. I REALLY hope that she's like your puppy. I would really like to take a break and not fear that she has soiled when I get home and rolled in it. I want to be able to trust her at home without coming home to a huge clean up. As I figure out what's going on, I'll keep updating this post. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## lloyddobler (Nov 30, 2014)

Evey2121 said:


> So I contacted the breeder and he was saying that she urinates a lot because she drinks a lot and it's normal for puppies to pee a lot until they are 5-6 months old. He told me that's why you need to take them out very often. She is 5 months already. I'm not so sure he thinks that this is abnormal. I know puppies pee A LOT but she's still going out to pee just as much as she has been since she was 7 weeks and that's not normal. It's also not normal for a puppy to drink as much as she is in one sitting and through out the day including the fact that she drinks this much when she isn't active. He said no one else has had the same problem from that litter or past litters.


While I didn't have this problem with my dog, my young puppy had other health and behavioral issues. Similar to your situation, my breeder was not helpful. Mine actually became downright defensive as if I accused her of lying. Long story short, I was remained vigilant and it took finding the right vet before I got the help I needed. I found my vet through the help of this forum as a matter of fact! The vet I originally went to did not listen and wasn't willing to dive deep to try to figure out the underlying causes and wrote everything off as behavioral. When I found the right vet, he spent a lot of time asking questions and considering all the possible things that could be going on. My point is to trust your gut and keep searching for the right vet and/or trainer. Don't settle for answers that don't add up for you. Easier said than done, I know.


----------



## Evey2121 (Mar 17, 2017)

Slight update. My puppy has gone from 1-2 hours to every 40 minutes now. On top of that, she is also now peeing in her dog bed for some reason. She also goes into her crate and soils more often even when I'm in front of her. I am very close to rehoming/returning her to the breeder. Yesterday I told her "Let's go potty" which I have been saying since she was 7 weeks old. She headed straight to her dog bed and peed right in front of me on top of it. She has been on the same routine since she was 7 weeks old with the same commands. "Let's go potty" and "Go potty" when she's outside on the grass. She has always gotten praise for her potty outside since she was 7 weeks. I was taking her out about every hour to 2 depending how much she drinks in one sitting. For the past week she has started to pee every 40-45 minutes. I feel absolutely hopeless with this. She is my first puppy (besides growing up with dogs) and I'm really terrified to try a puppy ever again. This has been the worst experience with an animal that I have ever had (besides when one passes away). I'm constantly watching her and feel like I can't do anything or she will pee before 1 hour now. I do not enjoy living like this at all. My family is very adamant about keeping any animal no matter what. I know that they will discern their deepest disappointment if I do not keep her. I'm terrified of rehoming/returning to the breeder. On top of all that, it's hard to get rid of an animal you have had for this long. A lot of the people around me look down on rehoming/returning animals and I'm really terrified of that. I will miss having something to walk, feed, play with, etc. But I really feel hopeless at this point. I'm so drained and frustrated. I feel like this makes me not a dog person because I don't want to keep going and I keep thinking of rehoming. I know that my family would make me feel guilty for not keeping her and I don't want to feel like that. It seems like I'm just not as strong or patient like all the other dog owners out there. This has been a very discouraging event in my life. I haven't made the final decision yet but I'm leaning towards rehoming/returning.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Evey2121 said:


> Slight update. My puppy has gone from 1-2 hours to every 40 minutes now. On top of that, she is also now peeing in her dog bed for some reason. She also goes into her crate and soils more often even when I'm in front of her. I am very close to rehoming/returning her to the breeder. Yesterday I told her "Let's go potty" which I have been saying since she was 7 weeks old. She headed straight to her dog bed and peed right in front of me on top of it. She has been on the same routine since she was 7 weeks old with the same commands. "Let's go potty" and "Go potty" when she's outside on the grass. She has always gotten praise for her potty outside since she was 7 weeks. I was taking her out about every hour to 2 depending how much she drinks in one sitting. For the past week she has started to pee every 40-45 minutes. I feel absolutely hopeless with this. She is my first puppy (besides growing up with dogs) and I'm really terrified to try a puppy ever again. This has been the worst experience with an animal that I have ever had (besides when one passes away). I'm constantly watching her and feel like I can't do anything or she will pee before 1 hour now. I do not enjoy living like this at all. My family is very adamant about keeping any animal no matter what. I know that they will discern their deepest disappointment if I do not keep her. I'm terrified of rehoming/returning to the breeder. On top of all that, it's hard to get rid of an animal you have had for this long. A lot of the people around me look down on rehoming/returning animals and I'm really terrified of that. I will miss having something to walk, feed, play with, etc. But I really feel hopeless at this point. I'm so drained and frustrated. I feel like this makes me not a dog person because I don't want to keep going and I keep thinking of rehoming. I know that my family would make me feel guilty for not keeping her and I don't want to feel like that. It seems like I'm just not as strong or patient like all the other dog owners out there. This has been a very discouraging event in my life. I haven't made the final decision yet but I'm leaning towards rehoming/returning.


Okay, first off, you have to get rid of that bed. if she has been peeing on it continuously, the scent is in it, and she thinks it's the right place. Throw it out. 

Second, when she has an accident in the house, what are cleaning the spot with? The enzyme cleaners never worked for me. I found a 50-50 solution of water and white vinegar worked best. Wipe up the pee, spray, let it sit for 10 minutes, wipe it up, and repeat. Clean her crate like this, and don't put any blankets or pillows in the crate. 

Third, go back to square one with house training. Out every hour, treats for outdoor pees, and throw a HUGE party. Make a huge deal out of her getting it right. If she starts to pee in the house, interrupt her - pick her up, she will stop peeing. Just firmly say, no - outside - and carry her out. Don't yell and scream or get angry, just bring her out, and when she finishes peeing outside, throw a huge party and give her treats. It's not about punishing the indoor pees, it's about making her see how THRILLED with her you are when she goes outside. 

There is no need to rehome over this. It is fixable, really.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'm inclined to think you should put the pee bed outside... 
clean super well, wash her bottom and rear and front legs and belly well, so the pee that is there isn't being scent transferred. Dogs do not need much to be able to smell. Wash twice. 

And I also would be inclined to start giving her water again- perhaps w a big block of ice in it to reduce volume and encourage her to drink less quickly, but not only ice- at least during waking hours. Let her bladder get truly full and go out to pee. Start all over again. Pretend from a behavioral standpoint that you just got her. 

IF she drinks w such gusto she is inhaling the water as you described in an earlier post, I would have a swallow study done. Its what I thought of when reading your first post. Look back on all the pictures your breeder sent you- if you see a puppy pic w milk on her nose, I would guess you are seeing a swallow disorder which DOES cause pneumonia... there is a heavy water you can buy for puppies having a swallowing disorder but it is honestly just a delay to the surgery or pneumonia...
they are obvious in the whelping box when milk comes out the nose, but once solids start not so much so---until puppy starts having free water... usually around 3-4 months.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My first golden was a crate pee-er and a dog bed pee-er as a puppy. We took away all bedding until he was a few years old. He also went through a stage at about 15 - 20 months, where he would have to go outside to pee every 10 minutes every night between 6 pm and 8 pm. I actually had him leashed to me so we could make a run for it. He was the type and still at 10 years old rarely asks to go outside, but waits for the invite, so I know when he scratches at the door, he either has diarrhea or he has been holding it for a very long time.

Also, Nature's Miracle is the best thing I have used. I was using the vinegar and water, but the accidents in the house did not stop until I used Nature's Miracle.

I know some dogs are infatuated with water. I cannot keep full water bowls, because I do have one that will drink it all up while playing in it. I think she is playing with her reflection and the I have another infatuated over ice. I wonder if you have a small kiddie pool outside for her to play in. During the summer we keep one filled all the time. Maybe if she can play in the pool and knows the pool is out there, it might help break some of the habits.

As far as walking, she is still young, and should not go for very long forced walks, how long are the walks? Maybe they are just too long for her.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

So not only has she not made progress, but she's gotten worse?

You are NOT causing this. This is abnormal. Don't let the people who said you caused this by restricting water tell you that!

I wonder-- how is she when she is out of the house? Does she pee this often? Does her world seem to center on drinking water and peeing?

I'm so sorry you are dealing with this. It's not a way to live for either of you.


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

Was browsing active posts. I just read this one and thought Id throw the idea out there. Is she on any type of flea, tick, heartworm meds that could be effecting her? Any coralation to the issues starting? 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/#/topics/199162?page=1


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

I have been reading your thread since your first post back in April and just wanted to say that this sounds frustrating! I am sorry and hope that things work out for you. Have you seen any improvement at all, even if temporary, over the past two months?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Hi.. just saw your update and so sorry life with your pup is still such a struggle.

I liked the question about how often she pees outside on walks. If she has more control outside then the problem is a self taught behavior associated with inside the house.

Re-training potty in the same environment can be a real challenge but if she is regressing it would seem she is trying harder to please you but doing all the wrong stuff.

The only thing that seems to be missing is a good obedience class. Not that you aren't capable of training.. it's like working out, people are better at doing it if they join a gym.

If this truly is behavioral and not medical then change up the activities by attending a NOVICE obedience class. Not a Petco/Petsmart class but a true competition obedience class. It can't hurt... and who knows, maybe it will help you two become a team. My girl can seem like an airhead as well sometimes but it's more that she has her own agenda on how to do things. I equate it to me speaking english and she only understands german. I'm learning german  

Hey, at this point you have too much invested not to give it a try!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I also noticed you said she is a quiet personality and rolls over for belly rubs when she meets people. Most times when a dog rolls over it's not for a belly rub, it's more about insecurity. Training classes can help build confidence and may help more than you think. 
FWIW she may be as frustrated with you as you are with her


----------



## Evey2121 (Mar 17, 2017)

cubbysan said:


> My first golden was a crate pee-er and a dog bed pee-er as a puppy. We took away all bedding until he was a few years old. He also went through a stage at about 15 - 20 months, where he would have to go outside to pee every 10 minutes every night between 6 pm and 8 pm. I actually had him leashed to me so we could make a run for it. He was the type and still at 10 years old rarely asks to go outside, but waits for the invite, so I know when he scratches at the door, he either has diarrhea or he has been holding it for a very long time.
> 
> Also, Nature's Miracle is the best thing I have used. I was using the vinegar and water, but the accidents in the house did not stop until I used Nature's Miracle.
> 
> ...


I have used the vinegar and many different enzyme cleaners including NM. Nothing averts her from peeing. She just pees. Also I did throw away the bed as soon as she peed in it. I have around 10 extra beds. I use dog beds for the cats too. I have 4 cats. The dog gets her own bed though. The cats are not interested in hers. She walks about 30 minutes and comes back home and then will get 1 more 30 minute walk later that once the sun goes down (if it is too hot outside). Sometimes instead of walking, I take her to the park to play fetch instead. She's 6 months, is 30 minutes too long for her?


----------



## Evey2121 (Mar 17, 2017)

puddles everywhere said:


> I also noticed you said she is a quiet personality and rolls over for belly rubs when she meets people. Most times when a dog rolls over it's not for a belly rub, it's more about insecurity. Training classes can help build confidence and may help more than you think.
> FWIW she may be as frustrated with you as you are with her


I find her personality very odd. Sometimes she's super outgoing and other times she seems very submissive. It's all so random. Sometimes when people come to pet her, she rolls over or just lays there and she will sometimes pee a bit. I feel like her mood is ALWAYS constantly changing. In the house she's also the same way. She sometimes will be randomly submissive at any given time and other times she's super social and playful etc. I don't understand why she's like this. Also it can be a whole week of being submissive and a whole week being super social and energetic. She is all over the place.


----------



## Evey2121 (Mar 17, 2017)

rosegold said:


> I have been reading your thread since your first post back in April and just wanted to say that this sounds frustrating! I am sorry and hope that things work out for you. Have you seen any improvement at all, even if temporary, over the past two months?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing has changed much if at all since she was 7 weeks old. I blew everything off as she's just a puppy and this is what one is like but as she got older, I noticed that she's still acting the exact same as she did when she was 7 weeks old. The improvement has been a snail's pace. She still goes to the bathroom every 40-45 mins. Her only improvement as she got older was that she peed every 1-2hrs. Then she reverted back to 40-45mins for some reason. She's been like this since I got her but like I said, I thought it was just typical puppy behavior until it continued this far. She's 6months and is just as bad as her 7 week self.


----------



## Evey2121 (Mar 17, 2017)

Gleepers said:


> Was browsing active posts. I just read this one and thought Id throw the idea out there. Is she on any type of flea, tick, heartworm meds that could be effecting her? Any coralation to the issues starting?
> Golden Retriever Forum


She's on revolution because it's safe to have when you have cats. She just started revolution about 1 month ago. She was originally on frontline but it's dangerous for cats to come in contact with the substance.


----------



## Evey2121 (Mar 17, 2017)

Prism Goldens said:


> I'm inclined to think you should put the pee bed outside...
> clean super well, wash her bottom and rear and front legs and belly well, so the pee that is there isn't being scent transferred. Dogs do not need much to be able to smell. Wash twice.
> 
> And I also would be inclined to start giving her water again- perhaps w a big block of ice in it to reduce volume and encourage her to drink less quickly, but not only ice- at least during waking hours. Let her bladder get truly full and go out to pee. Start all over again. Pretend from a behavioral standpoint that you just got her.
> ...


She didn't have milk coming out of her nose when she was younger that I'm aware of in the videos or pictures. The 3 vets haven't seen anything wrong with her throat or problems with swallowing. I have tried the ice cubes. She swallows them. I tried using a large ice cube and she gnawed at it until it was completely gone. It's also hard to make huge ice cubes constantly since she's gotten so large herself and she drinks so much. To prevent the water inhalation. I give her small amounts several times through out the day. She's up to 8-9 cups of water now. The problem is, she's still peeing just like she did before, every 40-45 mins.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

The amount of water she is drinking is super excessive. I would get a 2nd and then a 3rd opinion. Our senior started drinking like that and she ended up having high calcium levels. I am so sorry you're dealing with this. Maybe if she has a crate, try the water bottle things that attach? Those work by licking the spout, but the outtake is in small amounts.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Evey2121 said:


> She didn't have milk coming out of her nose when she was younger that I'm aware of in the videos or pictures. The 3 vets haven't seen anything wrong with her throat or problems with swallowing. I have tried the ice cubes. She swallows them. I tried using a large ice cube and she gnawed at it until it was completely gone. It's also hard to make huge ice cubes constantly since she's gotten so large herself and she drinks so much. To prevent the water inhalation. I give her small amounts several times through out the day. She's up to 8-9 cups of water now. The problem is, she's still peeing just like she did before, every 40-45 mins.


Puppies NEED about an ounce per pound a day. 9 cups a day is super excessive. 
I am not sure you'd know of a swallowing disorder without doing an actual swallow study but what made me think of a swallowing disorder was your description of the lead up to pneumonia-
So diabetes and Cushings testing could also be done since the excessive water intake points that way -- that, or kidney disease. 
What a nightmare. I can't believe your breeder thinks this is normal in any way.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think you need to see an internal specialist, or urologist, to take a very close look at her vulva, urethra, and bladder and kidney structure. This sounds like a medical issue.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I am so sorry that you are going through this with your pup. 

Huge kudos to you for your patience and all the effort you are putting in to help your girl!!

One question that I didn't see asked ( apologies if I missed it) is, is she actually squatting to urinate every time or is it possible that she is leaking urine involuntarily? 



> Yesterday I told her "Let's go potty" which I have been saying since she was 7 weeks old. She headed straight to her dog bed and peed right in front of me on top of it.


Also is it possible that when you tell her, "let's go potty" that she somehow thinks you mean right now, wherever she may be? 

I would second what mylissyk suggested above to have her checked for any urological anomalies. An ultrasound by a qualified DVM would be a good diagnostic start.


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

Evey2121 said:


> She didn't have milk coming out of her nose when she was younger that I'm aware of in the videos or pictures. The 3 vets haven't seen anything wrong with her throat or problems with swallowing. I have tried the ice cubes. She swallows them. I tried using a large ice cube and she gnawed at it until it was completely gone. It's also hard to make huge ice cubes constantly since she's gotten so large herself and she drinks so much. To prevent the water inhalation. I give her small amounts several times through out the day. She's up to 8-9 cups of water now. The problem is, she's still peeing just like she did before, every 40-45 mins.



OP, how are you and the pup doing? Sorry you both are going through this.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

